# Pawing, Standing Over Me, Hiding Her Head



## ladypatches (Jul 30, 2012)

My daughter's 3 yr old female is going to be mine when my daughter moves out soon. She's very protective, exact opposite of my 4 yr old female, but very annoying to everyone in the house. She always tries to stand over top of me when I'm sitting or laying on the couch, although I'm petting her. She constantly paws everyone, leaving scars at times, regardless of the discipline or encouragement of other behavior. When all else fails and she still is being pet, she hides her head into the couch or the crook of my arm. My 4 yr old does none of this and is extremely obedient. I'm at a loss as to how to handle the behaviors of the 3 yr old. I've had many Shepherds over the years, but never 2 at the same time, and all of mine have been obedient so I haven't had to deal with this type of behavior before. I do believe it's a dominant issue with the dog, but don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

If she's doing something you don't like, don't reward the behavior.  No petting if she's pawing you. Turn your back on her, walk away, tell her to lay down.


----------



## ladypatches (Jul 30, 2012)

*Clarifying*

Maybe I can clarify something to make sure my question is worded correctly, since I had more than one behavior I was asking about... Personally, I think her standing over top of me when I'm laying on the couch, or insisting on putting her front paws on my legs or over top of my legs, like she's straddling me, is a dominant behavior from her. I question that, though, so I'm asking others. As far as petting her, I won't pet her when she starts pawing at me. I've tried grabbing her paws and forcefully pushing them back down, holding my arm up so her paw hits my arm and doesn't scratch me, or just pushing her off the couch. Sometimes when I am petting her, she kind of forcefully pushes her head into the couch or down in my arm, like she's hiding. Again, I don't know what that means. She's a very strong-willed dog, without question, but I'm a strong-willed person and determined to figure this out and fix the issues. Again, I appreciate the help and suggestions!! Thank you!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it sounds more like she is resource guarding you. Grabbing her paws is still giving her attention. Try standing up and turning away from her without using your hands or feet to touch her, walk away and leave the room. Don't say anything, don't look at her, don't touch her, just get up and leave. Only give her attention when you initiate it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with the resource guarding. She needs to get nothing for this, including negative attention. The head in the arm thing is affection, though -- not a bad thing.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Nothing in Life is Free

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong

Those links aren't for resource guarding, they will help you establish a good relationship with the 3 yr old. As others have said, any attention, positive or negative, is still attention, don't give it unless it is your choice. 

How much training has the 3 yr old had? If none, think about starting training soon or go back to training as a refresher for her and to help the bond build between the 2 of you.

You probably already know it, just in case.... You are going to have 2 females in the house, you will want to stay on top of their interactions so you can head off any problems. That is even if they get along right now.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

ladypatches said:


> She always tries to stand over top of me when I'm sitting or laying on the couch, although I'm petting her.


Until she learns not to engage in a behavior that you do not appreciate, take away her ability to get on YOUR furniture. If you are sitting on the couch and she attempts to get on the couch, tell her 'off' and (gently) guide her off the couch. She is only allowed on the furniture if you invite her up. If you invite her and she attempts to stand over you, then tell her "off" and guide her off the couch (furniture). 

However, I wouldn't allow her on MY furniture until she has earned that right. That would be until she no longer exhibits any of the behaviors that I do not appreciate (while on furniture - or even if I'm sitting on the floor). 

Does that make sense?

I have a high drive puppy (7 months old) and when he becomes engaged he'll jump on my furniture like a jack rabbit - jump from the coffee table to the couch to the chair etc. Therefore, he isn't allowed on ANY of the furniture. I can't allow him up to cuddle with me (giving him the right to get on the furniture) until he learns he has NO rights to my furniture, until I give them to him. I'll give them to him, when he no longer makes an error by using my furniture as a trampoline.


----------



## ladypatches (Jul 30, 2012)

*Reply to Advice*

Appreciate the advice! I hadn't heard of 'resource guarding' so I looked into it. My older Shepherd definitely does that when she's around her food or favorite toy, but only toward the 3 yr old Shepherd, but not toward humans. 
I also wasn't aware that I will need to watch carefully for any problems, as they get along well now, other than I am assuming my 4 yr old, being my dog, is going to get jealous of the 3 yr old when I take over care for her and bring her into my room at night, etc. As of now, she sleeps in my daughter's room.
The advice here does make sense, and I have already begun implementing it by not paying any attention to her at all when she paws at me. I will also try not allowing her on the furniture until she stops pawing at me, however on the couch is really the only place she does it.
Thanks again everyone. I gladly accept any advice you have to offer.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

When a dog does something you don't like you can push it away and try to teach it not to do that. A better idea would be to teach the dog something else to do instead. I would put a leash on her and leave it on in the house. When she jumps up, take the leash, pull her down and tell her sit, stay. After maybe 3 minutes, I would praise and release her. She will probably do it again and you will put her at a sit, stay again, etc. Have patience. This is an attention getting behavior she learned from your daughter and it won't be unlearned overnite.


----------

